# Internet crushes, love and relationships



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 8, 2011)

FAF, amidst all the furry drama and internet friendships that seem to crop up all over the place, we know that at some point, one internet-using furry will decide that it loves one other that lives overseas. A lot of people tend to think of it as stupid and decide to stick with IRL friendships, some people experience this feeling and feel stupid, others don't get this feeling and then you have those who take this feeling and work on the said friendship until that person meets with the other person and the two live in harmony. 

Now we have dating sites and the like, where people meet up online and then meet up in real life and "date." A lot of people would disagree with these sites because they make others seem a little desperate (and this is often the case) and the whole thing is generally very rushed.

We also have forums and such where the friendship isn't even intended. But since it's the internet, it ends up somewhat OK to be choosy. In fact, joining a certain forum will make you likely to meet with the "right" people, even if you don't consider this at all at first. See, on the internet, friends are found to have similar interests and habits that the two find pleasing whilst in real life, people would have to go with circumstantial compromise - that can be very hard at times as people will never find their "perfect" person.

But nevermind the method of meeting, what do you all really feel about two people having feelings for each other besides having never met face-to-face? Personally, I think it's great. When you meet up for the first time, you'd both know plenty about each other and it's much easier for you to open up to each other since you're not in any sort of shell. I also imagine it's a wonderful feeling when the build-up of feelings between two people that have had known each other for years finally gets released in terms of physical stuff and living and working together.

But internet relationships are never always successful. Some people feel that they will never get to finally meet the other, at least not before the feelings die or the other person has moved on to someone else before any love can be expressed between the two people. Or there is the case when the other person steals travelling money from you, or just violently rapes you and leaves your head in a dustbin. A somewhat unlikely case when you know said person for years, but some still think it will happen so because of the concerns of one person, happiness is never had.

What do you all really think about e-lationships? Should they be avoided? Should you just decide not to get your hopes up but have a go anyway? Or should you and the other person decide that you really want to be together and meet up and spend time together? Has anybody here ever had an e-crush?


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 8, 2011)

Aww, are you in love Gibby? :3c


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 8, 2011)

Best to get to know one another, foster it and nurture it before meeting up in real life. I have a few friends in committed relationships online- two people I know are now married and they met on a gaming forum. It can happen and it often does. It allows awkward people or shy people to open up a bit. I consider it a good thing.


----------



## Larry (Apr 8, 2011)

I rather not go on dating sites to find other people, but yeah, I have seen healthy relationships that have started on the internet. To me, the idea of online dating is a little "effortless". I don't want to sit in front of the computer, and wait for a match.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 8, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Aww, are you in love Gibby? :3c


 
I have no idea. :c



dinosaurdammit said:


> Best to get to know one another, foster it and nurture it before meeting up in real life. I have a few friends in committed relationships online- two people I know are now married and they met on a gaming forum. It can happen and it often does. It allows awkward people or shy people to open up a bit. I consider it a good thing.


 
Yes, I have thought the same! It's really easy to trust each other as soon as y'all meet and you'd know you're safe with each other. Didn't I hear someone say at one point that someone at FAF met up with someone who was also on FAF and get married too? o.o


----------



## Larry (Apr 8, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Aww, are you in love Gibby? :3c



I bet he is~ :3c


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 8, 2011)

I like the way mine turned out.
We didn't rush things. We weren't looking for love on the internet, it just kind of happened over time.
He was interested in my art and personality, and I was in his. And we talked over AIM for several years, and it just grew from there.
And now I've lived with him for around 3 years. I have a marriage band. We're planning to get married in, like, May.
And we're happy as fuck with each other.

It can be a risk, especially for people who are overlooking things just for the sake of wanting some kind, any kind of romantic affection.
And when they meet up without friends, in a private place.
Even knowing my boyfriend as well as I did, and researching the fuck out of him because I'm a nosy stalker that likes to know everything under the sun about who I'm committing myself to, we still met up at Dave and Busters with about 3 of my friends, to just sit for two hours and talk and hang out.

I think it's worth it if the feelings develop naturally, and there aren't many warning signs of someone desperate to get into your pants.

Then again, you run the same risks with people, IRL. That guy you met at work and came home with very well could be a secret abuser or rapist. You just never really know.
And there are a lot more people online as opposed to in your immediate area IRL, so you have more personality types to find chemistry with and attraction to.


*TL;dr: It's worth it if you take your time, and are careful as fuck.*


----------



## Waffles (Apr 8, 2011)

Frick, this is me in a nutshell :v
Me and this other guy have been chatting a lot over MSN for almost the past month, we've just traded pictures, and I think I am crushing on him. And vice versa. I think if you chat with someone a lot and really know them, then yeah, an e-relationship can work. Just have to be careful it doesn't spiral.
(plus we're actually only 30 minutes away from each other :3c)


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Apr 8, 2011)

larry669 said:


> I bet he is~ :3c


 
He definately is. :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 8, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Frick, this is me in a nutshell :v
> Me and this other guy have been chatting a lot over MSN for almost the past month, we've just traded pictures, and I think I am crushing on him. And vice versa. I think if you chat with someone a lot and really know them, then yeah, an e-relationship can work. Just have to be careful it doesn't spiral.
> (plus we're actually only 30 minutes away from each other :3c)


 
If you feel you can trust each other, you should go for it!



anotherbloodywolf said:


> He definately is. :3



No. :[


----------



## Larry (Apr 8, 2011)

Gibby said:


> No. :[




But-But...

I'm in love with you! >.<


----------



## Waffles (Apr 8, 2011)

Gibby said:


> If you feel you can trust each other, you should go for it!


 We were planning on chatting for another 3 months for MAX TRUST LEVELS, then maybe meeting up in the summertime


----------



## Jw (Apr 8, 2011)

Gibby, for the last time I won't go out with you. I don't like internet relationships. 

:V


----------



## Larry (Apr 8, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Gibby, for the last time I won't go out with you. I don't like internet relationships.
> 
> :V



Whatever, you don't deserve him, anyways! :V


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 8, 2011)

My best friend lives overseas _[hahaha that's so pathetic. yeah whatever]_ and we've been best friends for like..idk.. 6 years?
Distance isn't the problem in LDR/LDF [F=friendships], doubt is.
I say go for it.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 8, 2011)

I've been in two online LDRs. Both relationships started spontaneously (I met them on writers forums, not dating sites), though I didn't commit to a relationship with either until after I'd had the opportunity to meet them IRL, and knew for sure they were who I thought they were. The first ended after a year for reasons unrelated to being online/LDR; I'm still in the second, 3 years after first encountering the dude and 1.5 years after committing to him. I intend to move closer to him next year, if I've managed to graduate and if things are still going well.  So, clearly I'm in favor - I agree that it's easier to build trust and find things in common, etc., It's particularly good for shier folks, and people with trust issues. 

I'm not sure I'd be able to commit to someone overseas, though. For me the ultimate goal is cohabitation and, if legal in the area, marriage; it's hard for me to imagine successfully pulling that off with someone overseas.


----------



## Conker (Apr 8, 2011)

The lack of the Oxford Comma in the title makes me rage.

Also, the majority of the people I know who tried internet relationships wound up sad, depressed*,* and alone. YMMV


----------



## Skittle (Apr 8, 2011)

I've been mostly in LDR my whole life. I dated a girl online for 2 and a half years. I still consider her my first love. I met my ex on the internet 11 years ago. We were together for four years. It can work out but, I wouldn't get your hopes too high. Distance is definitely a stress on any relationship, no matter how long you've been together. Finally meeting and being together, from personal experience, makes the stress of that distance that much harder. In my opinion, go for it. It never hurts, if you like someone, I always believe you should go for it.


----------



## Azure (Apr 8, 2011)

I think something to think about is the success rate of relationships in general, both online and IRL. Just because you meet somebody in the flesh doesn't make a relationship more likely to succeed. I honestly think the real success in a relationship is maturity, genuine interest and affection, and realistic expectations for the future. This can't be found everywhere, but the medium used to seek it is irrelevant.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 8, 2011)

Azure said:


> I think something to think about is the success rate of relationships in general, both online and IRL. Just because you meet somebody in the flesh doesn't make a relationship more likely to succeed. I honestly think the real success in a relationship is maturity, genuine interest and affection, and realistic expectations for the future. This can't be found everywhere, but the medium used to seek it is irrelevant.


 Well said. I spent a bit trying to communicate this in my first post, but couldn't quite word it correctly.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 8, 2011)

IMO, there's one simple rule that makes a world of difference - meet irl. Companionship is the point of a relationship, so it's the logical step, otherwise it's just fooling yourself. After that, I don't see any difference from a 'normal' one, it can work or crap out just as any kind of dating.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 8, 2011)

I think yuo should NOT GO FOR IT
if its me, go for it
if its anybody else, DONT DO IT YOU TRAMP


----------



## Mentova (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm normally against them, but they can work if the couple is actually mature and committed to each other. There is a different between typical furfag e-relationships where they go "zomg ilu" back and forth on AIM and an actual romantic interest between two people.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 8, 2011)

I do, but the only thing permitting me to pursue such a thing is two factors. One of which is the fact that the person is too far.


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 8, 2011)

The internet is just another venue to meet people, people of all sorts. I had an internet crush once. It later became an e-relationship which lasted about four days, then it became a real relationship and is still going strong. I'll say two things:

1) Keep your head on your shoulders.
2) You never claim what you don't pursue.


----------



## Plantar (Apr 8, 2011)

I used to talk to a few people a lot that I liked, still do, but meh. Nothing ever works out right for me in the end. :V


----------



## Thatch (Apr 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm normally against them, but they can work if the couple is actually mature and committed to each other. There is a different between typical furfag e-relationships where they go "zomg ilu" back and forth on AIM and an actual romantic interest between two people.


 
Don't forget typefu... typetyiffin, I mean :V


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 8, 2011)

Feh. Don't ask me, I'm bitter because the one I want is moving to another country in a couple years anyway. >w<

It's not enough that Japan has to scare the fuck out of me.


----------



## Qoph (Apr 8, 2011)

You should ask Grimfang and Arc because they managed to do it right.  I think that's their names on the forum.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 8, 2011)

If there are feelings there, then don't let the fact that it's a LDR for the time being stop you.

[/is in an LDR with a FAFfer]


----------



## Kanin (Apr 8, 2011)

We have all already agreed that you and HK would be good together. Quit asking and just do it already. :V


----------



## Kiva19 (Apr 8, 2011)

I doubt that every possible LDR will turn out the same way. There are so many factors that determine if one will work out or not. Of course, the ideal relationship in the end is one in which you can spend ample time in person with your significant other. I don't think meeting online is such a bad thing itself. You just have to take the time to meet the person face-to-face and decide then whether it is worth pursuing. 

The distance can be hard to handle though. I've had one or two LDRs, and after you meet the person for the first time..it can be hard to go back to being apart. This is especially true when you have to be apart for months and only get to see one another for a week or two at a time. 

I can't say that they should be completely avoided though. As I said, it's different for everyone depending on the circumstances. If you feel comfortable with the person, and the distance...go for it. Just do your best to be understanding and communicate with one another if there are any problems. If you're looking for one Gibby, then good luck and I hope it works out


----------



## Cam (Apr 8, 2011)

I find myself liking alot of people online, but never really acted upon them. I like the idea of having someone like that for you online, but it simply isn't enough for me. I need physical affection, and the concept of someones being just doesnt really cut it :/


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 8, 2011)

Kanin said:


> We have all already agreed that you and HK would be good together. Quit asking and just do it already. :V


 I think the problem is that HK doesn't like Gibby back :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 8, 2011)

I support HK x Gibby


Honestly if the person is for certain in love, I say go for it.  Just make sure you are really in love first.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 8, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I think the problem is that HK doesn't like Gibby back :V


 
I don't even wanna be done by HK... :[

well ok, maybe just a bit. :V


----------



## Skittle (Apr 8, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I don't even wanna be done by HK... :[
> 
> well ok, maybe just a bit. :V


 A dream you had states otherwise. :3c


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 8, 2011)

Skittle said:


> A dream you had states otherwise. :3c


 I can imagine it now, HK + Gibby = Skittle 2.0
This time he's gayer


----------



## Mentova (Apr 8, 2011)

Why does everyone want me to hook up with gibby? What if I like someone else? >=[


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 8, 2011)

Guys, guys, guys, this thread is _not_ about H&K. >:C But still, I'll break down and say that you kind of are half-right. But stop pestering the idea of it all, please! D:


----------



## Skittle (Apr 8, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I can imagine it now, HK + Gibby = Skittle 2.0
> This time he's gayer


 ...Is that shit possible?


----------



## Kanin (Apr 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why does everyone want me to hook up with gibby? What if I like someone else? >=[



Gibby not manly enough for you? Is that it?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 8, 2011)

Kanin said:


> Gibby not manly enough for you? Is that it?


 No.
I want to be with a woman.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 8, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Guys, guys, guys, this thread is _not_ about H&K. >:C But still, I'll break down and say that you kind of are half-right. But stop pestering the idea of it all, please! D:


 
Just what did you expect them to do? Keep this on topic and not mention it? Ludicrous?

Only threads about religion get to have that privilege.

----------------------------

At any rate, I haven't thought of meeting in real life with someone I met on the Internet and I probably never will.


----------



## Kanin (Apr 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No.
> I want to be with a woman.


 
That's pretty funny. :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 8, 2011)

Or they could be compulsive liars... weakening the chances of you actually finding that perfect person.

Also, internet people are creepy.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 8, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Just what did you expect them to do? Keep this on topic and not mention it? Ludicrous?
> 
> Only threads about religion get to have that privilege.


 
"Sure, it can work but doesn't have to, just like IRL relationships" /thread.
There's nothing left to say that wouldn't be redundant.

And HKxGibby is on topic :V


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm in a LDR right now, and while not my first, there is one difference between this and every other one I've been in. I actually knew and was interested in her before we reunited over the internet, and we've been together in person since. IMO, that changes everything, and is why this feels real where the others forced me to occasionally ask myself who the hell I thought I was fooling. The thing people don't seem to consider about a long distance relationship is that sometimes, distance is actually the smallest obstacle between two people.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 8, 2011)

Kanin said:


> That's pretty funny. :V


 what's funny?


----------



## BRN (Apr 8, 2011)

My friend shot himself over internet crushes.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 8, 2011)

Thatch said:


> "Sure, it can work but doesn't have to, just like IRL relationships" /thread.
> There's nothing left to say that wouldn't be redundant.
> 
> And HKxGibby is on topic :V



I wonder why nobody has made a new random-thought-thread where people people could take this topic to.

And I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 8, 2011)

SIX said:


> My friend shot himself over internet crushes.


...Well I don't think his parents even have any respect for him now.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 8, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I wonder why nobody has made a new random-thought-thread where people people could take this topic to.
> 
> And I was being sarcastic.


 
Because this thread already exists and it's relevant to the OP, while making a new thread for such, all in all, stupid topic would be silly and the thread would most likely be locked for a lack or a real point.

I know. It was just missed, imo, since this isn't the usual "leave the topic unresolved and talk about sex" FAF tangent, and as I said, relevant to the OP :V


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 8, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Because this thread already exists and it's relevant to the OP, while making a new thread for such, all in all, stupid topic would be silly and the thread would most likely be locked for a lack or a real point.



Ah, so that's why they locked the other ones.

At any rate, I still adore Ley's version of the facts.


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 8, 2011)

E-lationships are just a recipe for disaster. You don't really know a person until you spend time with them in real life. 

It's just two lonely people idealizing someone they don't really know. You fall in love with the idea of a person.

With you filthy animal people, half the time you fall in love with the idea of a cartoon animal character.

That is gross!

The only people I would e-date are Ben and Clayton because they are just the most kawaii. :3c


----------



## Kanin (Apr 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> what's funny?



The idea of you with a woman. Duh.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 8, 2011)

Is it just me or is FAF in turbo-douche mode today?


----------



## Thatch (Apr 8, 2011)

Blues said:


> Is it just me or is FAF in turbo-douche mode today?


 
Are you saying you don't support HKxGibby? :V


----------



## Itakirie (Apr 8, 2011)

My first internet crush ended in a crash and burn...or more like a nuclear explosion.

I told him and ever since then he's hated me. Whoo.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 8, 2011)

Kanin said:


> The idea of you with a woman. Duh.


 But I have a crush on a girl. ;_;


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 8, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Are you saying you don't support HKxGibby? :V


 
I support them in front of a camera together. Big bucks. $V


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 8, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Ben and Clayton because they are just the most kawaii. :3c


Clayton really?

I guess ben isn't too hot then.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I have a crush on a girl. ;_;


 It's just a phase.


Blues said:


> I support them in front of a camera together. Big bucks. $V


 
You mean you have a supporting role there? :V


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 8, 2011)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Clayton really?
> 
> I guess ben isn't too hot then.


 
I would ice that. B)

Ben has a cute birth mark on his belly, I enjoy poking it.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 8, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I would ice that. B)
> 
> Ben has a cute birth mark on his belly, I enjoy poking it.


Alright you have fun with them :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 8, 2011)

Thatch said:


> It's just a phase.


 Nuh uh. ;_;


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nuh uh. ;_;


 
A fiver says it is. Don't worry, you'll be happy when you finally come to terms.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 8, 2011)

Also I just realized now LDR is just one letter and a punctuation mark short of TL;DR :-(


----------



## Mentova (Apr 8, 2011)

Gibby said:


> A fiver says it is. Don't worry, you'll be happy when you finally come to terms.


 No it's not a god damn phase. >=[


----------



## Lemoncholic (Apr 8, 2011)

I'd like to think I could do this, but I know I couldn't. It's nice to think about though, I mean people on the internet seem to be much better at holding a conversation with me than people I've met in real life. I like that


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No it's not a god damn phase. >=[


Yes it is.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh come on.

You made gay jokes at me and even when I say I'm bi you STILL make gay jokes at me. Will you people ever be satisfied? >=[


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh come on.
> 
> You made gay jokes at me and even when I say I'm bi you STILL make gay jokes at me. Will you people ever be satisfied? >=[


 
Not as long as you keep giving them material with posts like this.
At this point, I'm starting to think you do it on purpose and I was too dumb not to notice it.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Apr 8, 2011)

There are 3 people I have crushes on from FaF, none of them will ever be as great as the love I feel for someone irl though. gibby, you know the 3 I'm talking about.
The true thing is though, 2 of those crushes could happen. the one in irl could never happen. It's just so easy to find people with similar interests in online communities. And you know, I have decided to save up and move to the country they both live in, regardless of the crush thing. That's why I'm moving to a different part of the country. But hopes up for meeting


----------



## Thatch (Apr 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh come on.
> 
> You made gay jokes at me and even when I say I'm bi you STILL make gay jokes at me. Will you people ever be satisfied? >=[


 
When you'll date Gibby :V


----------



## Milo (Apr 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh come on.
> 
> You made gay jokes at me and even when I say I'm bi you STILL make gay jokes at me. Will you people ever be satisfied? >=[


 
you satisfy me everyday bby


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Apr 8, 2011)

Milo said:


> you satisfy me everyday bby


 Am I allowed to satisfy you? :V It's all about _your_ pleasure bby.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh come on.
> 
> You made gay jokes at me and even when I say I'm bi you STILL make gay jokes at me. *Will you people ever be satisfied? >=[*


 Bow-chicka-bow-wow

At this point you are a meme.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 8, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Bow-chicka-bow-wow


 
Is that Phineas & Ferb quote THAT popular?!


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Apr 8, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Bow-chicka-bow-wow
> 
> At this point you are a meme.


 Hey guize! I AM NOT GAY!
Hey guize! Wanna have gay yiff?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 8, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Hey guize! I AM NOT GAY!
> Hey guize! Wanna have gay yiff?


 What I find funny is I still have people hit on me.
Like a day ago, I got a message that was...... _interesting_


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Apr 8, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> What I find funny is I still have people hit on me.
> Like a day ago, I got a message that was...... _interesting_


 Tell me in a PM.
On topic: Whoever it is, take it slow, if they're a friend of yours, let them know how you feel, let things develop.


----------



## Enwon (Apr 8, 2011)

I've e-dated before.  Twice.  First time, it lasted for 3 and a half months before I just realized I wasn't in love with him.  Broke up.  He was the kind of ex who constantly caused drama for the next month before blocking me.  Plus he was a little bit on the crazy side.

Second one, I was led on for 4 months.  What happened was that the guy just didn't seem to have the ability to just say no.  In hindsight, there was no way in hell it could've logically worked out, and it would've been a waste of time.

I think that it is okay to e-date, and it really does depend a lot on the people in the relationship.  I would definitely prefer something IRL, but the internet allows you to meet a lot of people.  I think that if two people are mature about it and have strong, stable feelings for each other, they should go for it.  But it should be approached with caution.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Apr 8, 2011)

Enwon said:


> I've e-dated before.  Twice.  First time, it lasted for 3 and a half months before I just realized I wasn't in love with him.  Broke up.  He was the kind of ex who constantly caused drama for the next month before blocking me.  Plus he was *a little bit on the crazy side.*


 Is it bad that this is my biggest turn on D:


----------



## Takun (Apr 8, 2011)

You have to be realistic about it and realize it may not work.  Don't feel cheated, but if you really did like them you didn't lose out.  Who knows, you could find an amazing friend. even if they refuse to share their timtams and mcbites.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 8, 2011)

Why is I like trousers not an option on every poll?


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 8, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Is it bad that this is my biggest turn on D:


 
Hey, we should talk. ;d


----------



## Enwon (Apr 8, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Is it bad that this is my biggest turn on D:


Yeah, kind of.  Lets just say that it'll be the source of a lot of drama.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 8, 2011)

I'd just like to give a big FUCK YOU to all the people harassing HK and saying that his bisexuality is just a phase.

People like you are the reason that a great number of people don't understand bisexuality and think of it as either "confused straight" or "a step on the way to gay"


----------



## Azure (Apr 8, 2011)

Life w/o drama is boring. Stop having a boring tuna, stop having a boring life.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 8, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I'd just like to give a big FUCK YOU to all the people harassing HK and saying that his bisexuality is just a phase.
> 
> People like you are the reason that a great number of people don't understand bisexuality and think of it as either "confused straight" or "a step on the way to gay"


 
I think they're just joking, but one never knows here.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 8, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I'd just like to give a big FUCK YOU to all the people harassing HK and saying that his bisexuality is just a phase.
> 
> People like you are the reason that a great number of people don't understand bisexuality and think of it as either "confused straight" or "a step on the way to gay"


 Holy crap, never before have I ever agreed with you on this level.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 8, 2011)

Grey Wolverine said:


> Why is I like trousers not an option on every poll?


 
Because most people here are american, and concepts like people saying 'trousers' instead of 'pants' scares and confuses them :V



Jashwa said:


> I'd just like to give a big FUCK YOU to all the people harassing HK and saying that his bisexuality is just a phase.



You almost had me going there :V


----------



## Larry (Apr 8, 2011)

GUYS! Let's make a HKxGibby homoerotic doujinshi.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 8, 2011)

larry669 said:


> GUYS! Let's make a HKxGibby homoerotic doujinshi.



But no shojo sparkles or chibi art, please.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 8, 2011)

larry669 said:


> doujinshi.


 


AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> shojo


 What are these words?


----------



## Thatch (Apr 8, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> What are these words?


 
Something harbls probably loves.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 8, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> What are these words?


Shojo: anime/manga that is primarly aimed at young girls (normally from 8 to 13, I think).
Doujinshi= independent manga (I think), usually pornographic in content and can contain rule 34.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 8, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Something harbls probably loves.


 Well, I could kind of assume they had to do with gay sex by them saying HKxGibby


----------



## Larry (Apr 8, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> What are these words?


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dōjinshi

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shōjo_manga


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 8, 2011)

Sure is weeaboo in here


----------



## Itakirie (Apr 8, 2011)

I also had a crush on someone here on FAF. But then I found out that like, most of you guys, they're gay, lol. Oh well, it's gotten to the point where all I want to do is just have some guy to cuddle with and that's it. :3c


----------



## Itakirie (Apr 8, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Sure is weeaboo in here


 
Shotgun tiem? :V


----------



## Larry (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh and we can add  Wolf o'Donnell  to the story.


----------



## Azure (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh baby, internet crushes. If only it were that easy...


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 8, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Oh and we can add  Wolf o'Donnell  to the story.


 
No! That wouldn't make sense. Wait, since when does a Doujin make sense?
Well, Wolf comes and mistakes them for Fox (who is engaged with Falco) and proceeds to stalk them.


----------



## Larry (Apr 8, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> No! That wouldn't make sense. Wait, since when does a Doujin make sense?
> Well, Wolf comes and mistakes them for Fox (who is engaged with Falco) and proceeds to stalk them.


 
And there you go. :3

EDIT: I actually want Wolf to be dressed like this.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 8, 2011)

What the hell did I just read?


----------



## Takun (Apr 8, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I'd just like to give a big FUCK YOU to all the people harassing HK and saying that his bisexuality is just a phase.
> 
> People like you are the reason that a great number of people don't understand bisexuality and think of it as either "confused straight" or "a step on the way to gay"


 
Took him so much to even admit it.  Totally not cool.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What the hell did I just read?


 
Crack pairing in action. After all, porn never makes any sense.


----------



## Larry (Apr 9, 2011)

Takun said:


> Took him so much to even admit it.  Totally not cool.


 
It really bothers me that some people think bisexuals are just people who can't make up their mind. Sexuality is like ice cream: Gay is vanilla and Straight is chocolate; you'd be stupid not to try both! X3


----------



## footfoe (Apr 9, 2011)

i like internet crushes, they are fun.  

perhaps i shouldn't get involved in them. ya can mess people up a bit.


----------



## Plantar (Apr 9, 2011)

larry669 said:


> It really bothers me that some people think bisexuals are just people who can't make up their mind. Sexuality is like ice cream: Gay is vanilla and Straight is chocolate; you'd be stupid not to try both! X3


 
Sounds good to me.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 9, 2011)

Proceed with caution.  Even if you've known the person for more than a year, they could still stab you in the back.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 9, 2011)

Avoid. If at all possible.


----------



## Ley (Apr 9, 2011)

Trousers are the shit.

Anyways.. get to know the personnn.. I'm 'in love' with someone very far away but he's much older than me and I asked if he'd be fine if I.. I guess matured a little more so that I may appreciate him better. I'm not going to plan my life around him- if the best college for me is far away from Can-a-nan-a-da so be it. 

I really do want't to meet him irl (damn near two years) but I still want to wait until I'm well.. legal, for one, and two, a bit more mature.

Also, go here: http://tinychat.com/leybun


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 9, 2011)

Fuck it. Not worth the possibility of abuse that's easier to recognize in real life with body language and speech.


----------



## fenrirs_child (Apr 9, 2011)

larry669 said:


> It really bothers me that some people think bisexuals are just people who can't make up their mind. Sexuality is like ice cream: Gay is vanilla and Straight is chocolate; you'd be stupid not to try both! X3


 

...but i'm lactose intolerant ;.;

OP, i met my fiance on some stupid furry IRC chat, and have since moved over 1600mi and got engaged ^^ it can work, but we couldn't handle too much more of the distance... we're both too clingy X3


----------



## Ilse (Apr 9, 2011)

I've met two online friends face-to-face before and boy was it kind of awkward. I mean, it was a fun experience in the end, but it was also as if I just met a stranger on the street and exclaimed stuff like 'Hello best friend forever let's lock arms and braid each other's hair _IMMEDIATELY_'. I can only imagine what I'd be like with an online boyfriend or girlfriend and we're meeting for the first time IRL. 'Ummm hi I guess... I'll... kiss you now? Can I do that? Oh god I'm crossing a boundary aren't I this is weird please stop staring at me ok I guess I'll just hold your hand awkwardly yep' 

One of my best friends met her girlfriend through a forum and they're living proof that it can work out, if you're dedicated and loyal. 

The only thing I wonder about online relationships is how these people go on telling their folks about it, if they're still under their jurisdiction and stuff. I think my parents would laugh at me or would be 100% positive that I'm talking to an online predator and I am now forever banned from the computer.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 9, 2011)

This thread's poll has been successful. It turns out that 12 out of 61 people who read threads about internet relationships also like trousers! :O

Anyway HK, I'm sorry that everyone's picking on you and saying that you're going through a phase and you are indeed 100% gay. But the way I see it, bisexuality only lasts for a short time and at some point in your life you will settle down with someone and decide. I mean, if your curiosity leads you to do things and then find out you like gay sex so much and being with men then you are indeed, gay, and there's no shame in that. On the other hand, you may decide that you don't like it at all and then stay straight.


----------



## Takun (Apr 9, 2011)

Gibby said:


> This thread's poll has been successful. It turns out that 12 out of 61 people who read threads about internet relationships also like trousers! :O
> 
> Anyway HK, I'm sorry that everyone's picking on you and saying that you're going through a phase and you are indeed 100% gay. But the way I see it, bisexuality only lasts for a short time and at some point in your life you will settle down with someone and decide. I mean, if your curiosity leads you to do things and then find out you like gay sex so much and being with men then you are indeed, gay, and there's no shame in that. On the other hand, you may decide that you don't like it at all and then stay straight.



What.  No.  No it doesn't work like that.  Ughhhhhhhhhh.


Who you end up with is not what you are sexuality attracted to.  GIBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBY.  Come on.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 9, 2011)

Takun said:


> Who you end up with is not what you are sexuality attracted to.  GIBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBY.  Come on.


 
I derped and left that bit out, ok? >:c You know what else I mean, come oooooon.


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh H&K, you know we're just playin. When did you come out btw?

To reiterate m'first point, Gibby is in wuv :3c


----------



## Thatch (Apr 9, 2011)

Takun said:


> Who you end up with is not what you are sexuality attracted to.  GIBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBY.  Come on.


 
It would certianly be nice, though, I think :V


----------



## Candy (Apr 9, 2011)

Jeeze. I was in an internet relationship for 5 years, and the only reason it ended is because of how many times we planned to see each other and something got in the way.

Some people say it isn't "real", but I always come back with "If this person I can see and speak to isn't real, then what is your god?"


----------



## Larry (Apr 9, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What the hell did I just read?



Don't act like you're not interested. HKxGibbyxWolf=Gallons of sperm.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 9, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Don't act like you're not interested. HKxGibbyxWolf=Gallons of sperm.


 
Honestly, we at least know HK. You joining the bandwagon just looks bad.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 9, 2011)

It really depends on whether or not both parties are willing to stick with the relationship. 

Personally, I wouldn't go for any relationship that we couldn't both get something out of. I'm not talking about sex. I'm talking about skills and knowledge, and good debates and arguments. I'm from a family where people are more cemented to one another out of love for debate and companionship than they are for the sake of sex, and I take after my family in that way. :/


----------



## Larry (Apr 9, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Honestly, we at least know HK. You joining the bandwagon just looks bad.



...I'll be good....


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 9, 2011)

Gibby said:


> This thread's poll has been successful. It turns out that 12 out of 61 people who read threads about internet relationships also like trousers! :O
> 
> Anyway HK, I'm sorry that everyone's picking on you and saying that you're going through a phase and you are indeed 100% gay. But the way I see it, bisexuality only lasts for a short time and at some point in your life you will settle down with someone and decide. I mean, if your curiosity leads you to do things and then find out you like gay sex so much and being with men then you are indeed, gay, and there's no shame in that. On the other hand, you may decide that you don't like it at all and then stay straight.


What the fuck, Gibby?

No, that's not how it works at all. 

Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 9, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> What the fuck, Gibby?
> 
> No, that's not how it works at all.
> 
> Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Yes Jash, I think Takun kind of pointed that out already. There are obviously other non-sexual things that I think that you all are smart enough to think about without me having to even mention it. I'm not talking about love relationships here at all, but sex on its own.



larry669 said:


> ...I'll be good....



Any mentions of me in a dress here, I'mma slap you. >;c


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 9, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Yes Jash, I think Takun kind of pointed that out already. There are obviously other non-sexual things that I think that you all are smart enough to think about without me having to even mention it. I'm not talking about love relationships here at all, but sex on its own.


 AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Who you are having sex with at the time=\=your sexual orientation.

For example, I could be in a gay relationship, but I'd still be bi because I'd still be sexually attracted to females even if I'm not having sex with them.

It's like saying that all people not having sex are currently asexuals or something.


----------



## BRN (Apr 9, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> It's like saying that all people not having sex are currently asexuals or something.


 
They're just in denial. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 9, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Who you are having sex with at the time=\=your sexual orientation.
> 
> For example, I could be in a gay relationship, but I'd still be bi because I'd still be sexually attracted to females even if I'm not having sex with them.
> 
> It's like saying that all people not having sex are currently asexuals or something.



Ah, you got me there. *rubs chin*


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 9, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> It really depends on whether or not both parties are willing to stick with the relationship.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't go for any relationship that we couldn't both get something out of. I'm not talking about sex. I'm talking about skills and knowledge, and good debates and arguments. I'm from a family where people are more cemented to one another out of love for debate and companionship than they are for the sake of sex, and I take after my family in that way. :/


 I'm inclined to agree. One of the last things I would want in a relationship would be someone who agrees with everything I say.


----------



## Larry (Apr 9, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Any mentions of me in a dress here, I'mma slap you. >;c


----------

